# Poor results from smart wheels, by Autosmart



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi guys I'm currently using Autosmart smart wheels, it's really hard work to get wheels clean. Has anyone else experienced this from smart wheels or maybe it might be the batch that I bought.
Can anyone recommmend a good strong safe wheel cleaner, thanks.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

smart wheels is all i ever buy, i think its the t1ts. if the wheels are bad then try some ali,just be careful.


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having issues. I have recently started using Valetpro Bilberry. I find it really easy to use and very effective on brake dust.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Bilberry works exceptionally well!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive seen you post this before in another thread. Very suprising really as theres not much Smart Wheels wont shift if you use it strong and rarely see complaints about it.

The only time people tend to need something stronger is on really neglected wheels that have not been cleaned for a long time in which case an acid product is more effective at breaking down the really baked on brake dust. Autosmart ALI is about as strong as a wheel acid gets! 

What dilution are you using on dirty wheels?

In what way are you not happy with the performance? Are the wheels simply not coming clean or do you mean its hard work to get them clean?

Did you buy the product from an authorised Autosmart franchisee?

Lastly, have you any pics of wheels that its failed to clean?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Never had a problem with smart wheels myself and I use it pretty much all day everyday.
You will struggle with the more burnt on stuff but then as said, try a acidic based cleaner like ali. Be carefull though. 
If I do ever have to use it, I dab it onto affected areas with a brush rather than spraying it on as It's not good for discs and pads


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been using it for about a year, I spray it on neat, use an alloy brush for the spokes and where the brake dust has settled, then I use a detailing brush to agitate rest of the alloy, and a long bent neck brush for the inside of the alloy. 
Even after doing this, majority of the times there is still brake dust left on wheels with alot of spokes. I try to avoid using ali, because of how strong it is, just in case it damages any alloys.
I have heard good things about billberry might try that next. I always buy off my local franchisee mike rennie.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

All i use on tyres smartwheels that and surfex hd.Always used it neat aswell


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

A17 said:


> I've been using it for about a year, I spray it on neat, use an alloy brush for the spokes and where the brake dust has settled, then I use a detailing brush to agitate rest of the alloy, and a long bent neck brush for the inside of the alloy.
> Even after doing this, majority of the times there is still brake dust left on wheels with alot of spokes. I try to avoid using ali, because of how strong it is, just in case it damages any alloys.
> I have heard good things about billberry might try that next. I always buy off my local franchisee mike rennie.


Sorry A17, not trying to sound patronising but if your using it neat and its failing to shift something on the spokes then there is definately something wrong with your technique or it simply isnt brake dust thats being left behind.

Is the product+brake dust drying on again before youve rinsed it off? This is common especially on awkward to clean wheels which take a while to clean from front to back.

I dont want to sound like im questioning your ability its just that i find it unbelievable that your using it neat and its still not working for you.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

A17 said:


> I've been using it for about a year, I spray it on neat, use an alloy brush for the spokes and where the brake dust has settled, then I use a detailing brush to agitate rest of the alloy, and a long bent neck brush for the inside of the alloy.
> Even after doing this, majority of the times there is still brake dust left on wheels with alot of spokes. I try to avoid using ali, because of how strong it is, just in case it damages any alloys.
> I have heard good things about billberry might try that next. I always buy off my local franchisee mike rennie.


All I can say is how wierd...I use it weekly on my A6 and i run it diluted, spray on wheels leave for 5 mins then PW off and near enough all the dirt comes off....run it undiluted and its simply awesome kit.....it will stain the paint after a while if you run full strength...

I cant honestly see why you are struggling with it....did you buy it from an AS rep or from Fleabay??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A17 said:


> I have heard good things about billberry might try that next. I always buy off my local franchisee mike rennie.


Bilberry isn't that different to Smartwheels IMO, I use SW daily and in different dilution strengths, it's a more than capable wheel cleaner without resulting to acid based cleaners.

Have you tried Iron-x to see if this removes the remaining contaminent.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

A17 said:


> I've been using it for about a year, I spray it on neat, use an alloy brush for the spokes and where the brake dust has settled, then I use a detailing brush to agitate rest of the alloy, and a long bent neck brush for the inside of the alloy.
> Even after doing this, majority of the times there is still brake dust left on wheels with alot of spokes. I try to avoid using ali, because of how strong it is, just in case it damages any alloys.
> I have heard good things about billberry might try that next. I always buy off my local franchisee mike rennie.


Why not get Mike to take a look next time you meet him. Sounds like the residue may not be brake dust.


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

That's ok, I do about 5 cars a day, what tends to happen is in between spokes I get dirt that still is stuck on the spokes. Mostly on My regular cabb drivers cars. Vectra's are the worst. I bought a big drum off my rep, maybe I need a stronger brush to agitate the dirt.
But in theory you should be able to spray on agitate out and inside rinse off, and get a clean wheel. 
Waiting for my smart wheels to finish, will try autobrite's billberry. The other thing I was thinking was, if some off the cars I'm doing are using cheap oem brake pads, which might be causing trouble


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sue J said:


> Why not get Mike to take a look next time you meet him. Sounds like the residue may not be brake dust.


Good idea, never thought of that. Will talk to mike next week.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I use smartwheels and I always do a higher dilution rate to what it says to use.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like you have already made your mind up.

I use SW and have no trouble what so ever.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Never had an issue unless the wheels are very neglected. Ive found smartwheels very effective on majority of the cars ive worked on and thast dilluted. using it neat sounds as though its either technique or the wheels are heavily soiled and pitted. An acid cleaner may help with this issue but tbh, without seeing the culprit wheels in question its hard to sya for sure.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A17 said:


> That's ok, I do about 5 cars a day, what tends to happen is in between spokes I get dirt that still is stuck on the spokes. Mostly on My regular cabb drivers cars. Vectra's are the worst. I bought a big drum off my rep, maybe I need a stronger brush to agitate the dirt.
> But in theory you should be able to spray on agitate out and inside rinse off, and get a clean wheel.
> Waiting for my smart wheels to finish, will try autobrite's billberry. The other thing I was thinking was, if some off the cars I'm doing are using cheap oem brake pads, which might be causing trouble


You are better off rinsing off any excess dirt from the wheel(I spray the wheels with a G101 substitute then smart wheels and this removes 90% of the dirt anyway), and then if needed apply the SW with a brush and leave to dwell but not dry on. Then agitate with a stiffer brush to remove any other dirt and brake dust. I do carry an acid cleaner on the van but it lasts months.


----------

